# P0172



## rook (Nov 29, 2015)

Has anyone dealt with this code before? 2017 1.4 with 70k


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

According to fixdapp.com/blog/p0172-code
*"What Is The Cause Of P0172?*

Dirty or faulty Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor
Faulty oxygen sensor
Faulty air-fuel ratio Sensor
Leaky fuel injectors allowing too much fuel into the combustion cylinders
Worn spark plugs
Stuck fuel pressure regulator
Faulty coolant temperature sensor
Faulty coolant thermostat "


----------



## rook (Nov 29, 2015)

Following up on this for anyone following or future searches, this ended up being the downstream O2 sensor.


----------

